# bet of the day - overtips.com



## scotthoffman_overtips (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.overtips.com/bet-of-day/


----------



## scotthoffman_overtips (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello

My tips for today are:

Friendly: Dinamo Bucharest v Ural Sverdlovskaya, Both Teams to Score? Yes.
Turkish Cup: Eskisehirspor v Bursaspor,   Total Bursaspor Goals: Over 0.5.

Thank you
Scott Hoffman 
http://www.overtips.com/bet-of-day/


----------



## scotthoffman_overtips (Jan 30, 2016)

*France Ligue 1: 
SC Bastia v Lyon*
In my opinion, I have two arguments on match:
1. The home team missing five key players, including top scorer.
2. The value published on Transfermarkt: Bastia is worth 21 millions euro, while Lyon has a value of 160 million euros.
My bet for today is Lyon beat Bastia – @1.75.
Thank you
Scott Hoffman
http://www.overtips.com/bet-of-day/


----------



## scotthoffman_overtips (Feb 11, 2016)

The match for today is in Coppa Italia: Siena v Teramo. Away team come into this match without eight first team players. The home team will be without one first team player. Both teams are in the league pro B.  My prediction for today is  Siena victory,  click to check the odds @1.62. 1 unit from your bankroll.

Scott Hoffman. 
football predictions today


----------

